# Hi where are you from



## Annwlynn (Jan 12, 2022)

Hi I am from Norfolk England &I am wondering if there are any members from England So if any of you would like to could you say where you are from please


----------



## NAnlezarck (Sep 18, 2021)

Annwlynn said:


> Hi I am from Norfolk England &I am wondering if there are any members from England So if any of you would like to could you say where you are from please


Hi 🐥 not from England but Sydney, Australia 🇦🇺

My name is Nina, Husband is Joseph and our little prince is Rudy 🐥 he is almost 2 years old.

What about you? What’s your birdies name/s?


----------



## Annwlynn (Jan 12, 2022)

NAnlezarck said:


> Hi 🐥 not from England but Sydney, Australia 🇦🇺
> 
> My name is Nina, Husband is Joseph and our little prince is Rudy 🐥 he is almost 2 years old.
> 
> What about you? What’s your birdies name/s?


Hi my name is Ann & my husband is Derek. We have 2children Mark & Carol &6 grandchildren & 8 great grandchildren. My baby is called Billy & he is 8 months old I have had him since he was 12 weeks old & he is now talking I have just bought him a bigger cage & I am busy trying to set it up. I want it to be just right for him. I have had a lot of help on here from kind people


----------



## NAnlezarck (Sep 18, 2021)

Annwlynn said:


> Hi my name is Ann & my husband is Derek. We have 2children Mark & Carol &6 grandchildren & 8 great grandchildren. My baby is called Billy & he is 8 months old I have had him since he was 12 weeks old & he is now talking I have just bought him a bigger cage & I am busy trying to set it up. I want it to be just right for him. I have had a lot of help on here from kind people


Awesome! Wow love a good ol’ family bunch! Jezz I’d be writing for days if added up all my immediate family haha

Aww love the name Billy! Do you have any pictures? New cage is something we’ve been contemplating the last few weeks but because Rudy is free flight throughout the WHOLE house it’s like we’ve become caged haha

Oh, I’m so happy that you’re happy. This forum has really helped a lot for us as well, have a look at some of the birdie pictures they are so adorable!


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

Greetings from the windy north of the “other” colony 🥶


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Can you guess this skyline?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hmmm, where are we "from" or "where do we currently live"? That is the question.

Originally "from" Indiana. Lived in Indiana, Illinois, Missouri, Illinois again, then Maryland, Virginia and now Florida.

The most birds I've had at one time is 12. 
When I moved from Virginia to Florida I drove down in my Prius with
9 Budgies and 3 Lovebirds. (Two beautiful Shetland Sheepdogs as well)

Currently, I have 5 budgies and 2 Lovebirds (Two beautiful Shetland Sheepdogs as well)

I can't give you a beautiful skyline like Cody did, but I can give you a view looking at the lake from my backyard:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

From Colorado, USA, though I was born in Georgia and only lived there for a year so I don’t consider it where I’m “from” at all. Meanwhile, as for where I live now… can anyone guess this skyline?? 🤍🤍


----------

